# US CITIZEN, can I join?



## scuzzo84 (3 Aug 2004)

I am 19 years old. I am a US citizen. Can I joing the Canadian Army?


----------



## Infanteer (3 Aug 2004)

Why would you want to do that when the US Military is clearly the easier choice?

...


Okay, in all seriousness, your question regarding citizenship could easily be answered by searching through the official recruiting site.

http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/careers/index_e.asp


----------



## scuzzo84 (3 Aug 2004)

says I have to be Canadian or permanent status which I cant get. So thats a no, thanks.


----------



## Sundborg (3 Aug 2004)

I curious, why would you want to join the Canadian Army?


----------



## ramy (4 Aug 2004)

Try going to your local cdn embassy or consulate and they might be able to help you out.
If there is a will there is a way. Good luck.


----------



## scuzzo84 (4 Aug 2004)

I will try to call them, I was hoping someone here could have told me...


----------



## ringo_mountbatten (4 Aug 2004)

i don't think that the embassy can provide much help other than stating what you would need for cdn citizenship.  there are not too many fast tracks to gain citizenship.


----------



## Tpr.Orange (4 Aug 2004)

Just a thought...trying to join the cdn army so you cant be drafted to the american?


If im wrong my apologies but seems like the option some americans have tried


----------



## ramy (4 Aug 2004)

Well, I would still check at an embassy and see what they can do for you, they might be able to help you out.


----------



## ringo_mountbatten (4 Aug 2004)

Tpr.Orange said:
			
		

> Just a thought...trying to join the cdn army so you cant be drafted to the american?
> 
> 
> If im wrong my apologies but seems like the option some americans have tried



umm...what draft? the draft ended a few decades ago.


----------



## scuzzo84 (4 Aug 2004)

what are some possible ways fo rme to get perm. status there? I dont got a degree or anything to get a real job there?


----------



## ramy (4 Aug 2004)

well the chances of getting permanent status isnt that high.. You will have to wait as others do.  You might be able to get it quicker if you can somehow join the cdn army but you will have to find a way to make that happen.


----------



## ringo_mountbatten (5 Aug 2004)

i hate to discourage you, but to gain permanent resident status could take quite a while.   i think the best case scenario time frame would 2-3 years.   i also believe that in the cf there is a preference to accept citizens first as it speeds up the security process.   the process to gain citizenship is based on a points system with language ability and education playing a large part, and form the info you have given so far i think you would hard pressed to get a work permit let alone any other status any time soon.


----------



## Tpr.Orange (5 Aug 2004)

ringo_mountbatten said:
			
		

> Tpr.Orange said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Us is right now registering all citizens 18 and up. After all I am American I got the call from the embassy when i had informed them of my status with the CF my status was changed to already serving a foreign country.


And scuzzo84  if you dont mind answering the question posed before....why would you want to join the Canadian Army? when *your* country needs you?


----------



## D-n-A (5 Aug 2004)

Tpr.Orange, the draft regustration has been around for decades, but there hasn't been a draft in the US since Vietnam.


----------



## johnny_boy (5 Aug 2004)

I too am curious as to why you'd want to be in the CF? 

And as for the draft, the US always has a draft list managed by the SSS (selective service system) http://www.sss.gov/. It's the draft lottery that hasn't been used since Vietnam. http://people.howstuffworks.com/us-draft.htm has lots of information about the US Draft and the SSS and explains how a call up works.

"All other men between 18 and 25 are legally required to register with the SSS within 30 days of reaching eligibility. Men can register via mail, over the Internet, at the post office or with a high school Selective Service Registrar (click here for details on registration). The SSS keeps the names and addresses of all registered men on file so they can be called up easily if the draft is reinstated. Most U.S. citizens become eligible on their 18th birthday; others become eligible the day they are no longer exempt (the day they drop out of a military academy, for example). Eligible aliens are required to register within 30 days of entering the country."


----------



## ringo_mountbatten (5 Aug 2004)

Tpr.Orange said:
			
		

> ringo_mountbatten said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



registering for the sss is a lot different than being drafted for mandatory service.  the sss is not new or recently reinstated it has always been around, but it certainly doesn't mean manadatory service.


----------

